# HOWLING



## Anne Streeter (Apr 14, 2009)

While we were gone today, our son dropped by. The glass front door was locked so he could not get in. Luci sat in front of the door and howled. (He is a favorite of her's)
She is 3 1/2 and I have never heard her howl. He said it was the real deal --nose pointed up just like a wolf. Does anyone else have a howler? In dog language, what is she saying???


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Anne Streeter said:


> While we were gone today, our son dropped by. The glass front door was locked so he could not get in. Luci sat in front of the door and howled. (He is a favorite of her's)
> She is 3 1/2 and I have never heard her howl. He said it was the real deal --nose pointed up just like a wolf. Does anyone else have a howler? In dog language, what is she saying???


Kodi and my husband howl TOGETHER every night when he gets home. It might be funny if it didn't drive me crazy!.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter is a howler. He learned it from beagle next door. When the beagle starts howling, Dexter must go over there to see is he is ok and then the howl together. 

Dexter I am thinking howls when I leave, but I do not stand around to see is he does or not. I am trying to figure out if I can record the house for about 5 minutes once I leave...still have not figured it out. 

Dexter is my heart dog, very sensitive, very watchful and very attentive to sounds. Most likely my fault. Jack, is not a howler, but does like to bark if he sees something outside and this sets Dexter off. 

The only time I hear the howling from Dexter is when we are outside and Dexter responds back to the beagle.


----------



## TripnWillow (Jan 26, 2010)

Twice I left the house and came back just a few minutes later because I forgot something and found Willow and Trip sitting in the front window just howling their little hearts out. Has there ever been such a pitiful sound? Everyone also does the typical howling at sirens thing, but I think they learned that from the labs.


----------



## cap (Jun 21, 2012)

Isabelle is a howler. If she sees something she will bark to alert us & if we don't respond immediately the bark morphs into a howl. I think it is funny.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Cash is a howler. He has that big deep chest and when he howls he sounds like a big dog. He howls at anything worrisome. A cat, a turkey, a big bark 5 houses away. When he was little and trying to figure out his voice he would make this sound that did not sound canine...we called it an orangatang in heat (not that we know what that sounds like.). But his howl is a warning howl not a lament ...even though the head is up just like a wolf.

I have only heard Jasper howl once. It was when he was a puppy and we were still keeping him confined. I came home after a little longer than usual and had to run to the bathroom myself. So didn't let him out. As I was doing my biz, I hear this one, long, mournful, howl. Just like a lone wolf at night. It was the longest saddest sound I have ever heard. And I have only heard it from him once. Wish I had seen him do it.


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Bessie is a howler and it is ear piercing. Like Cash her head is up like a wolf.
Max is a barker. They make such beautiful music together!!!!! 

Paula


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Mine howl too. Usually if I leave and have forgotton something, it is not loud, the quite after I leave. I have had my next door neighbor check, they are quite when I am gone...when I drive up it's a whole diffrent story.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Henry howls & yowls.
He will also stop in the middle of a walk to do this if the town siren sounds (we live in a town where this still happens).


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

good for Henry . LOL 
Yeah howling is a means of communication for dogs much like barking. Quite often its' used to inform other dogs but also sometimes humans. It's a vestage from wolf behavior but thought to be less complicated in its meanings. Dogs will howl because of boredom, loneliness and sometimes just hearing a strange sound such as a siren. It's also meant to summon others to their location and plight. Quite often it solicites others to join in. lol. Some breeds like Huskies and the hound group are much better at this ,probably because they have been bred to do so. I love a good howling hound.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Tyler is also a howler, but he does it only when the pack leader (that would be me) is out of the house. He doesn't do it when my husband goes out. Even if I am out in the yard and haven't let him come out with me for one reason or another, he puts his little nose in the air and howls until I come back in. It sounds so pathetic


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Ted barks when he hears a door open and if he is not able to go to the door it sounds more like a high pitched scream that follows.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Just a couple weeks ago was the first time I heard Scudder howl. I just got home from work and I was trying to get the door unlocked. I was cracking up hearing him howl! He hasn''t done it since.


----------

